# Link: photos of TPS-awarded plants



## hardy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Taiwan Paphiopedilum Society publishes a series of books, which contain descriptions and photos of awarded plants (some of you may have seen these books). 

I've just found out that they've uploaded some content on the TPS website:

http://www.taiwanpaphio.org.tw/

Hope you like the link!

Cheers!
Hardy


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 19, 2010)

Very, very interesting link, great documentation!!!! Thanks Hardy!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Hardy. They must be almost due for a fifth volume.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2010)

:clap: Always ahhs & ohhs! :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 19, 2010)

Very informative and nice!! Thanks for posting! 


Ramon


----------



## ORG (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the Link

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## chrismende (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, I just spent a loooooong time checking out lots of flowers! Thanks, Hardy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2010)

Beauties! Thanks for the link.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks!!!....does anyone know if the american orchid society does this? i know they charge for getting a dvd record but cant even get that now for some reason


----------



## hardy (Oct 25, 2010)

You're welcome. Glad you guyz like the link!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanx for the link. I will have to check it out later.


----------

